# Hi from Thunder Bay Ont



## machster670 (Feb 17, 2007)

Just getting back into archery after about 30 years !!! Yikes lol 
Use to do a lot of bow hunting as a teenager. Move to guns in my 20's doing alot of skeet and 22 target. Now that our fine goverment has taken all the fun out of owning and shooting guns I thought I would get back into archery.
Just bought a Martin Orion and can't wait to get to the range to try it out 

Ciao 
Chris


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: to ArcheryTalk


----------



## mikel m14 (Jul 24, 2006)

:welcome: to AT and have Fun!


----------



## jva54 (Dec 14, 2005)

Welcome to AT!! :wave:


----------



## pseshooter300 (Oct 16, 2005)

Hello and welcome to AT. Glad to have you with us and glad to see you are getting back into archery.


----------



## machster670 (Feb 17, 2007)

I'm going to be bring my son along as well and see if he is interested in trying it out as well. He's only 5 but loves anything to do with the outdoors. He has an unbelievable knowledge of hunting, fishing and conservation for only being 5, 
I don't think we give our kids enough credit sometime on their ability to grasp complicated subjects


----------



## Tronjo (Feb 4, 2004)

Welcome to AT

See you in about 3 months when we come up there for our annual spring fishing trip. We stay on Whitefish Lake.


----------



## machster670 (Feb 17, 2007)

Great lake to fish, all those lakes in that chain are very good. About the only place with enough snow to snowmobile on this year.


----------



## tjandy (Jun 10, 2005)

machster670 said:


> Just getting back into archery after about 30 years !!! Yikes lol
> Use to do a lot of bow hunting as a teenager. Move to guns in my 20's doing alot of skeet and 22 target. Now that our fine goverment has taken all the fun out of owning and shooting guns I thought I would get back into archery.
> Just bought a Martin Orion and can't wait to get to the range to try it out
> 
> ...


:welcomesign: Great place to hang out. Came through a couple years ago on our way to Allen Water. Very nice area, never seen so many good lookin gals in Canada as we saw there. :wink:


----------



## xzk (Feb 10, 2007)

and they all have kids at 15


----------



## bowhunt74 (Jan 1, 2007)

*Welcome aboard*

:darkbeer: :darkbeer: :darkbeer:


----------



## bowmanhunter (Dec 27, 2003)

good bear hunting up there too. Welcome to the site 

DJ


----------



## machster670 (Feb 17, 2007)

Lots of BEARs since the MNR did away with the spring bear hunt! It's had a huge impact on the Moose population. Their getting pretty brave as well. One of my hunting partners was stocked by a 600 lbs male this fall while moose hunting. Saw him out of the corner of his eye about 6 yards away. We followed the bear tracks though the bush after he shot it, he was being stocked for over a mile and a half. Seeing as the bear was so close my partner is lucky to have seen the bear first as it would have probably attacked at any minute


----------



## bowmanhunter (Dec 27, 2003)

machster670 said:


> Lots of BEARs since the MNR did away with the spring bear hunt! It's had a huge impact on the Moose population. Their getting pretty brave as well. One of my hunting partners was stocked by a 600 lbs male this fall while moose hunting. Saw him out of the corner of his eye about 6 yards away. We followed the bear tracks though the bush after he shot it, he was being stocked for over a mile and a half. Seeing as the bear was so close my partner is lucky to have seen the bear first as it would have probably attacked at any minute


do you offer any bear hunts up there??? 

DJ


----------



## hitman846 (Jan 25, 2003)

It's good to see you here, hope you enjoy the site!


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:yo: :wave3: Hello and :welcomesign: to Archery Talk Chris. Have fun here.


----------



## tjandy (Jun 10, 2005)

xzk said:


> and they all have kids at 15


Wondered about that. :lol:


----------



## heilman181 (Mar 24, 2006)

Howdy!


----------



## machster670 (Feb 17, 2007)

xzk said:


> and they all have kids at 15


We have got to do something during the cold cold winter lmao :eyebrows:


----------



## meanv2 (Jan 28, 2004)

Welcome to AT!!

Enjoy all the friends and info available on here


----------



## ONT-archer-ARIO (Dec 29, 2005)

welcome to archerytalk lol see u around the club.....

-steve


----------



## outdoorattic (Feb 25, 2006)

welcome to AT


----------



## BLEEDUM (Jun 15, 2007)

Hello and welcome.


----------



## chief razor (Apr 29, 2006)

Hello, and welcome to ArcheryTalk!!


----------



## Hutnicks (Feb 9, 2006)

Welcome.

I hear you on the government firearm money grab thing. got me back into air pistol.


----------

